# Bridging visa & Health Insurance



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I just recently applied for a partner visa and got my Bridging visa A (subclass 010) until a decision is made. 

The average processing time is 12-15 months. 

Do I need Health Insurance on a bridging visa A? I currently have health insurance that is about to expire and don't know if I should renew it - I am assuming that I don't get access to Medicare until I am at least a temporary resident (and hold the visa subclass 820)?

Many thanks for help on this


----------



## sarle (Feb 11, 2016)

I got medicare when I was on bridging visa B, go check with medicare if you can be covered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

I have checked the eligibility on Medicare website and it says if you have applied for a permanent visa, you are eligible. I also found on a health insurance website and on a migration lawyer's website that even if you are on a bridging visa, as long as you have _applied for_ a permanent visa, you are still eligible for Medicare. Think I will still pay for extras health cover though, as Medicare doesn't cover anything dental-related.


----------



## shelleywa (Jan 17, 2013)

So I have just gone to set up my extras, to get cover for dental work and it says about claiming the Australian government rebate - so now I'm confused all over again!

The Medicare website states the following:

*About Australian Government rebate on Private Health Insurance*
Families and individuals who pay private health insurance premiums may be eligible for Australian Government rebates on private health insurance. If you are paying a registered hospital or general private health fund insurance, your costs may be reduced.

The rebate reduces the amount you pay for private health insurance. The rebate amount you get is based on the age of the oldest person covered by the policy and by annual earnings.

You must be covered by the policy and must be eligible for Medicare.

*Rebate income tier amounts*
The following tiers apply to the Australian Government rebate:

Singles:
Base Tier $90,000 or less	
Tier 1 $90,001 to $105,000
Tier 2 $105,001 to $140,000
Tier 3 $140,001 or more

Family/Couples:
Base Tier $180,000 or less
Tier 1 $180,001 to $210,000
Tier 2 $210,001 to $280,000
Tier 3 $280,001 or more


Am I eligible on my bridging visa A, as I am eligible for Medicare? Also My bf doesn't want health cover, so is my tier rate the singles or the couples one (do I still include his income)?


----------

